# Adria Matrix Air conditioning, where to fit



## Dick_Sale (Sep 26, 2011)

I have an Adria Matrix 670SL, does anyone have any idea which is the best location to fit a Dometic FreshLight unit, which Skylights can I use I was hoping to use the one over the kitchen area?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Two threads one subject, I thought it was da ja vu  

Answer on t'other thread.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Maybe he's got 2 aircon units to fit?


----------

